# Puerto Rico votes to become 51st state of the USA



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

We might have to get used to a new flag




> SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico (AP) — Puerto Ricans faced a fundamental question on Election Day: Should they change their ties with the United States?
> 
> Citizens in the U.S. island territory cannot vote in the U.S. presidential election, but many were excited to participate in a referendum on whether to push the territory toward statehood, greater autonomy or independence.
> 
> ...







vote results in the second link ^


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Boricua? 

*thinks he fucked up the spelling*


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2012)

heh aren't they practically a 51 state in everything but name anyways?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2012)

No.

Stop trying to fuck the flag up


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> heh aren't they practically a 51 state in everything but name anyways?


It's official this time


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

no, they have separate taxes, can't vote, etc.


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

Suddenly: Good mood!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 7, 2012)

we still have to put stars on our flag for the Moon and Mars too which are also our states.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmm, interesting. If they do end up becoming an official state we'll need  an extra star added to our current flag.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> No.
> 
> Stop trying to fuck the flag up


lul 51 stars


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It's official this time





Petes12 said:


> no, they have separate taxes, can't vote, etc.



my dad didn't need a passport...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Congress still has to approve, but Obama (and Romney) promised to honor their decision.


----------



## bullsh3t (Nov 7, 2012)

BIG CHANGES IN THE USA WEED IS NOW LEGAL IN WASHINGTON STATE AND COLORADO FUCK YOU CARTEL!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> l
> 
> my dad didn't need a passport...



ok? It's part of the US, but it's not a state. sorta like DC but not really.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 7, 2012)

next Japan


----------



## Euraj (Nov 7, 2012)

Have a random, brown star chillin out by itself.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, a new state.  They're welcome as our 51st as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 7, 2012)

This would be pretty awesome TBH.


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes a new state with awesome climate and biodiversity.

Oh yeah and the hot babes :ho


----------



## Tzeentch (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder what the other country's will think of this decision .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuck this, they're going to mess up the flag


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 7, 2012)

They will think we are forcing them into it  After all who wants to join the great satan


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> next Japan



No thanks.



Tzeentch said:


> I wonder what the other country's will think of this decision .



They won't care.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

Alright let's burn the old flags


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> not as weird looking as I thought it might be



Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2012)

for Realzies!?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know 51 is an odd number we need our other territories to become states as well 

OHHHH if only we had the Philippines still !!!


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 7, 2012)

We need Japan no if's and's or buts, also Cuba, and the Philippines.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

makeoutparadise said:


> I don't know 51 is an odd number we need our other territories to become states as well
> 
> OHHHH if only we had the Philippines still !!!


We should take that strip of Mexico below California.


----------



## Bender (Nov 7, 2012)

The flag's gonna look gay as fuck now.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Do we have any other links showing this?  I saw Fox News but I got skittish.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2012)

This is really...unbelievable...


----------



## Arishem (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Do we have any other links showing this?  I saw Fox News but I got skittish.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Do we have any other links showing this?  I saw Fox News but I got skittish.



Just Fox News, and this article reposted on a few other sites like politico and washington post. I don't think anyone's really paying attention to it yet haha. It's kinda been overshadowed.


----------



## Hana (Nov 7, 2012)

I need to see more information on this. This should be bigger news if true. I know Congress would still have to approve anyway though.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Well the Dems control the Senate, the GOP doesn't have an overwhelming House advantage, and Obama will support.

So yeah, Boricua? (still can't get the spelling)


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hana said:


> I need to see more information on this. This should be bigger news if true. I know Congress would still have to approve anyway though.



Probably because it's nothing official until Congress approves. Right now its basically just their opinion. They've already voted for a Governor though it seems.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We should take that strip of Mexico below California.



Florida: America's dick

Baja; America's tail???


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

Republicans are blaming Hispanics for their loss, they won't like this.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 7, 2012)

Need to drop a state, 50 sounds much better then 51. I nominate Connecticut.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Republicans are blaming Hispanics for their loss, they won't like this.



Great, so now the Democrats will have another state to rally for.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Well the Dems control the Senate, the GOP doesn't have an overwhelming House advantage, and Obama will support.
> 
> So yeah, Boricua? (still can't get the spelling)



I like how you assume republicans will oppose it haha. Makes sense, I mean obama supports it so of course they will


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 7, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> next Japan



lol @ wishful thinking.

America Samoa will be next in line. It's in a similar situation as Puerto Rico.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

anymore news or links for this my friends don't believe me


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

I just sent an email to my buddy in PR.  Hopefully I get word.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 7, 2012)

Romney pledged his support for PR so I don't know why you think the Republicans will.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 7, 2012)

Chelydra said:


> We need Japan no if's and's or buts, also Cuba, and the Philippines.


Fuck that. Castro can keep Cuba. 


Mael said:


> Well the Dems control the Senate, the GOP doesn't have an overwhelming House advantage, and Obama will support.
> 
> So yeah, Boricua? (still can't get the spelling)


The Rican within me....it burns. 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Republicans are blaming Hispanics for their loss, they won't like this.



Y ellos pueden irse par la infierno.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2012)

Now this is a change that I don't mind, like the sound of 51 states.


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> heh aren't they practically a 51 state in everything but name anyways?



I thought Canada is the 51st state and that we just haven't gotten them to replace the maple flag with star and stripe flag yet???


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Nov 7, 2012)

I like 50, but I'm loving 51.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 7, 2012)

So is this legit, or just an opinion poll?



Chelydra said:


> We need Japan no if's and's or buts, *also Cuba*, and the Philippines.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm annoyed. I want more major news networks to cover this. Seems relevant, no?


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations Puerto Rico and United States!

Glad there is one less case of ambigious soveregnity to worry about in the world. Now about Taiwan...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Again, Congress has to go for it. The decision is really up to them in the end.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Again, Congress has to go for it. The decision is really up to them in the end.



Why wouldn't they though? Americans seem to love the rest of the world looking up to them, so if a territory wants to literaly _become_ America it should be taken as a great patriotic victory, no?

If they had voted for independence, the sceptic could have taken it as "we'd rather hang out with Cuba". But they chose the United States.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2012)

jajajajajaja


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2012)

Ewww, why would they want to be a full part of the Corporate States of America ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah sure, sounds great to add more states. My main worry with the 51st state was that our flag would look fucked up, but I can see it actually looks better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> So is this legit, or just an opinion poll?



The funny thing is that as a S. Floridian, Cuba is physically closer to me than Tallahassee, FL. Then again, I shouldn't be surprised. I live in a place where you could survive comfortably without knowing a single word in English.


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> we still have to put stars on our flag for the Moon and Mars too which are also our states.



Yeah but nobody lives on them.


----------



## Bender (Nov 7, 2012)

I better see some bitchin re-working of our flag or whenever I have to do the pledge of allegiance I'm going to say "I prefer when we had 50 cuz our flag didn't look like crap"


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2012)

15 years from now I'll be saying "I remember when the US only had 50 states!"

My kid: "What? The US hasn't always been 51 states? MAN YOU'RE OLD"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

We don't need fifty one states and here's how we do it. Florida has been fucking up fast and picking up steam, those fuckers can't count and they've held up like four elections. They're out, Puerto Rico's in.


----------



## stream (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, it will be 52 when DC becomes a state? Then Guam, the Virgin Islands?


----------



## Bender (Nov 7, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We don't need fifty one states and here's how we do it. Florida has been fucking up fast and picking up steam, those fuckers can't count and they've held up like four elections. They're out, Puerto Rico's in.







... *thinks about it for a while*

Hmmm...I like it


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Apparently it got a lot closer now.



This one says statehood.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's been out on AP.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 7, 2012)

Isn't Linkdarkside Puerto Rican? How come he hasn't posted in here yet?


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Need to drop a state, 50 sounds much better then 51. I nominate Connecticut.



Fucking Ohio.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 7, 2012)

Lets drop texas or florida.

They are shite.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Blow me, Mega. 



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Fucking Ohio.



Now, now...don't be bitter.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the drop Florida idea too. I wonder how long it'd take for that GIF to get in here. You know the one.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> I like the drop Florida idea too. I wonder how long it'd take for that GIF to get in here. You know the one.




Florida is still poised to win for Obama.

So why are you guys apparently not paying attention?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow  that was fast 

@Mael 

Because it's taking forever to make up it's mind, like it has the last 3 elections apparently.


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 7, 2012)

You're going to fuck up the flag you jerk


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 7, 2012)

makeoutparadise said:


> Florida: America's dick
> 
> Baja; America's tail???


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

I just want them to fucking cut us off already. 

You don't fucking deserve the space program or half America's military contractors or this economy the size of South Korea's. Half of you probably live in Oklahoma or something.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Florida is still poised to win for Obama.
> 
> So why are you guys apparently not paying attention?


I just wanted to post the gif, man.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

If we're getting rid of a state and your first choice isn't mississippi then you're doin it wrong


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I just want them to fucking cut us off already.
> 
> You don't fucking deserve the space program or half America's military contractors or this economy the size of South Korea's. Half of you probably live in Oklahoma or something.



That or they just hate the Miami Heat.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> I just want them to fucking cut us off already.
> 
> You don't fucking deserve the space program or half America's military contractors or this economy the size of South Korea's. Half of you probably live in Oklahoma or something.



I'm sure NASA would be happy to move to Texas


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Nov 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I'm sure NASA would be happy to move to Texas



Why is that?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2012)

~Greed~ said:


> Hmm, interesting. If they do end up becoming an official state we'll need  an extra star added to our current flag.



Or how about we change the flag to something that doesn't need to have a fucking star added to it every few decades. It is also one of the few flags people can't accurately draw, so I say we need a new thing in place of stars.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Idk they just occurred to me as the obvious alternative. Probably cus of "Houston, we have a problem"


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 7, 2012)

Would be interesting to see how we would operate if we seceded though,


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 7, 2012)

I doubt the congress are going for it.  Under the constitution, every state has to have 2 senators and at least 1 representative.  However the congress is limited to 535 (currently 100 senators for 50 states, 435 divided according to population) so 3 existing representative will have to be thrown out to make room.

No one is going to want to give up their seat so it's probable that PR will remain a territory.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know if it will happen, but it'll be awesome if it does.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 7, 2012)

I remember reading a few years back how the current (or rather, past) situation with being a territory wasn't viable in the long-term and something would have to change at some point.

Welp. Here we are. Time sure likes to fly by. I, for one, welcome Puerto Rico as the 51st state.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2012)

51. Puerto Rico
52. Guam
53. Taiwan .jpg

/Edit:  I prefer this one for 51:


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Definitely like that one better.


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> I doubt the congress are going for it.  Under the constitution, every state has to have 2 senators and at least 1 representative.  However the congress is limited to 535 (currently 100 senators for 50 states, 435 divided according to population) so 3 existing representative will have to be thrown out to make room.
> 
> No one is going to want to give up their seat so it's probable that PR will remain a territory.



Nobody will have to give up their seat immediately. The number of representatives will be temporarily increased to 442 until the next census (2020, probably) at which point seats will be redistributed normally and the 5 representative seats taken out of states who lost population share anyway.

Due to the two senators, this will increase the total to 537.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 7, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> 51. Puerto Rico
> 52. Guam
> 53. Taiwan .jpg
> 
> /Edit:  I prefer this one for 51:



54. The UK


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> /Edit:  I prefer this one for 51:



not a fan personally. too much empty blue space and the stars are too small


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

I like it.  It emphasizes a global perspective of unity.


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> I like it.  It emphasizes a global perspective of unity.



"You see this ball 'o stars? That's the whole fuckin' world. We got space for you in here, and we're coming."


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> "You see this ball 'o stars? That's the whole fuckin' world. We got space for you in here, and we're coming."



See?  He gets it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> 51. Puerto Rico
> 52. Guam
> 53. Taiwan .jpg
> 
> /Edit:  I prefer this one for 51:



Ahh Taiwan the ultimate china town


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Idk they just occurred to me as the obvious alternative. Probably cus of "Houston, we have a problem"


It must be


----------



## hadou (Nov 7, 2012)

With women like this, I say welcome home...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

Puerto Rico my hearts devotion...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Lets drop texas or florida.
> 
> They are shite.



Hey fuck you, we're your oil, You cut us off and watch the price of all the gas go up. 



Petes12 said:


> If we're getting rid of a state and your first choice isn't mississippi then you're doin it wrong



Mississippi is the blackest state by percentage, Obama still can't make headway.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

ITT: Idiots who are too lazy to think of new ideas for a 51st state.


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hey fuck you, we're your oil, You cut us off and watch the price of all the gas go up.


You're Texan.

And you want to cut off _Florida_?

I hope you get gored by a steer.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> You're Texan.
> 
> And you want to cut off _Florida_?
> 
> I hope you get gored by a steer.



Why not a queer?????


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

makeoutparadise said:


> Why not a queer?????



Queers have difficulty goring, I guess. But if one managed it, that'd be fine too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> You're Texan.
> 
> And you want to cut off _Florida_?
> 
> I hope you get gored by a steer.


Florida is Americas graveyard.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 7, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Fucking Ohio.



Awww, come on now, Ohio's not so bad. There has been a lot of Ohio hate this election, and I'm not sure I understand it. We're a swing state, yes, and we have power but that's only because the safe states gave it to us. Ohio makes life interesting. (But I still left, so.... :sweat drop )


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 7, 2012)

I want the 13 stars-and-stripes flag back


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> I like it.  It emphasizes a global perspective of unity.



Today: The United States of America.
Tomorrow: The United States of THE WORLD.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, I'm curious what my grandfather will think of this.  He's big on his puerto rican heritage but I could see him going either way on this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't think ,it will happends about half want statehood the other one want stay the same.specialty that the proatatehood governor lost.


The one that wants independace is so little.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 7, 2012)

will the rest of the US vote to let them in as well?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 7, 2012)

The congress just needs to decide.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The congress just needs to decide.



Will be have political dead lock over this???


----------



## Daxter (Nov 7, 2012)

I have to say, I never liked America's treatment/owning of PR. I know some Puerto Ricans, and many of the shared sentiments I hear is that they wish PR could become it's own independent country.

I think that would be best.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 7, 2012)

I would.

 And fuck all of you about Texas. We are the second largest economy in the U.S. good luck without us.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> I have to say, I never liked America's treatment/owning of PR. I know some Puerto Ricans, and many of the shared sentiments I hear is that they wish PR could become it's own independent country.
> 
> I think that would be best.



I think you're sad over something very minor.

I've been to PR.  I think they could really enjoy the benefits of statehood because they don't now as a territory.  They wouldn't survive that well with pure independence.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> I have to say, I never liked America's treatment/owning of PR. I know some Puerto Ricans, and many of the shared sentiments I hear is that they wish PR could become it's own independent country.
> 
> I think that would be best.



Exept that after the  50s the US almost treat PR as a state. Truman in fact offered indipedace to the first elected governor but ,he decline. PR also doent pay federal taxes yet the US send thm money . The indipendace movement is rumored than vermonts or Texas.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 7, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> I have to say, I never liked America's treatment/owning of PR. I know some Puerto Ricans, and many of the shared sentiments I hear is that they wish PR could become it's own independent country.
> 
> I think that would be best.



They wish that PR would become independent?  Not according to the vote they just had.  Only 5% voted for independence.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it'd be a great idea.  A lot of Puerto Ricans already emigrate to the US and there's a growing relationship b/w the US and PR.  Becoming a state might just expose it to a greater chance for funding and infrastructure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2012)

like people said it congress decision during grant ministration the dominican republic wanted to become a state ,the declension was passed in Dominican Republic congress and singned by it president but congress did not pass it even whit grant favor for it.



i believe Utah was also once negated statehood.


----------



## TSC (Nov 7, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Today: The United States of America.
> Tomorrow: The United States of THE WORLD.



Well at least there will be no more wars then


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 7, 2012)

First Puerto Rico...

Then, the world!


----------



## Daxter (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> I think you're sad over something very minor.
> 
> I've been to PR.  I think they could really enjoy the benefits of statehood because they don't now as a territory.  They wouldn't survive that well with pure independence.



Maybe not. Still, I find it unfortunate at the thought they can't survive well on their own. I realise it is this cushioning from the States that make them more fortunate in recent times, than those further south at least (our poor Central America).



Linkdarkside said:


> Exept that after the  50s the US almost treat PR as a state. Truman in fact offered indipedace to the first elected governor but ,he decline. PR also doent pay federal taxes yet the US send thm money . The indipendace movement is rumored than vermonts or Texas.



I must apologise, but I hardly understood what you said. :sweat At least, the last part. It is a possibility that PR has not known independence for so long they would not know it now, so it is likely a more 'why bother' situation... 



Enclave said:


> They wish that PR would become independent?  Not according to the vote they just had.  Only 5% voted for independence.



They are not Puerto Ricans that live in Puerto Rico. It is possible from living elsewhere for so long, that their opinion has been changed. Even if it is trivial, I find it a bit confounding that this is the outcome of the poll. I expected different results, hearing what I've heard.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 7, 2012)

if the U.S Virgin islands become a state they better change the U.S part of their names ,i mean can you imagine a state named united state virgin island?


----------



## Griever (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmm, i hope it passes Congress. The prospect of a new state is rather exciting.



Ben Tennyson said:


> if the U.S Virgin islands become a state they better change the U.S part of their names ,i mean can you imagine a state named united state virgin island?



How bout 'North American Virgin islands' or 'American Virgin Islands'


----------



## Enclave (Nov 7, 2012)

I still wish the Canadian government had gone ahead and made the Turks and Caicos islands into a province when they had the chance.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 7, 2012)

Guam,Americsn Samoa and Northern Mariana Island don't deserve to be U.S states they are too far  from the americas and Northern Mariana island have stuff like forced abortion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes...another Blue state...


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

Well there's a hiccup, folks.

There were about 45K votes that were left blank.  That could change the game entirely.


----------



## hmph (Nov 7, 2012)

Which in the wake of the recent election, raises in me the question: If anyone knows, how many electoral votes will PR have, and who will cede House seat(s) to them?


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

hmph said:


> Which in the wake of the recent election, raises in me the question: If anyone knows, how many electoral votes will PR have, and who will cede House seat(s) to them?



It will likely be treated the way Hawaii is...very little.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> It will likely be treated the way Hawaii is...very little.


PR Population is around 3,706,690 29th on U.S administrated territories.

so it would get more delegates than Hawaii.


----------



## Burke (Nov 7, 2012)

mind as well make it 52


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Well there's a hiccup, folks.
> 
> There were about 45K votes that were left blank.  That could change the game entirely.



Yeah,the infependance party thing they would have gotten them ,which I say is kind of BS and most likely came from people who wanted to stay the same status which was not a option.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd imagine Puerto Rico could function as a nation within a nation, just as how Scotland and Quebec function within the UK and Canada.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2012)

50 is a nice even number, leave it as is.



TSC said:


> Well at least there will be no more wars then



You think wars can only be waged by countries? lol


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> I'd imagine Puerto Rico could function as a nation within a nation, just as how Scotland and Quebec function within the UK and Canada.



All states are nations in the nation. That's why they're called "states".


----------



## Stalin (Nov 7, 2012)

Haven't they been doing that for awhile?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 7, 2012)

too bad parti 51 failed.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 7, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The funny thing is that as a S. Floridian, Cuba is physically closer to me than Tallahassee, FL. Then again, I shouldn't be surprised. I live in a place where you could survive comfortably without knowing a single word in English.



I've never been to Florida surprisingly, but what little family I have in this country live there. But yeah, they all live off speaking Spanish.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> too bad parti 51 failed.



That would have been a horrible idea, what needs to happen is Washington and a few other northern stats need to switch to Canada.

Also if I can read an entire wiki article on something in less than a minute, the relevance of it is so insignificant that it shouldn't even be worth mentioning.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2012)

Why would the better states jump ship to an inferior country?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 7, 2012)

So how's this thing going anyway?


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2012)

As per my friend living in PR:


> Yup. I don't expect much out of it, but yeah the statehood option won. (Though the plebiscite was kind of rigged, but whatever). I bet no one in the states even knew about this. Maybe in 50 years we'll be state (or not).



He doesn't seem to have much hope but if they have a recount then it's straight to DC.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm still hoping.  I'd like a 51st state.  Shit hasn't gone down since 1950 in HI.


----------



## TSC (Nov 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You think wars can only be waged by countries? lol



Good point. Forgot to take that into account.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 8, 2012)

While they're at it make St. Thomas and the other territories states also. 

As long as a territory has people fighting and dying in our wars to protect our rights, they should have the same rights.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> That would have been a horrible idea, what needs to happen is Washington and a few other northern stats need to switch to Canada.
> 
> Also if I can read an entire wiki article on something in less than a minute, the relevance of it is so insignificant that it shouldn't even be worth mentioning.



Lol shitty Canada.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 8, 2012)

Canada is (figuratively) smaller, not inferior.  I think Scotland and Quebec respectively are a different case from PR in that they are every bit a part of their countries' roots. PR seems to be a little different, and then again this is also merging, versus separation.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 8, 2012)

I want South America to become one with North America.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 8, 2012)

Been to Puerto Rico via ports of call on cruises like 4 times as they always stop there. Place is an armpit. U.S. needs to annex Bermuda instead, now that place is classy.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Been to Puerto Rico via ports of call on cruises like 4 times as they always stop there. *Place is an armpit.* U.S. needs to annex Bermuda instead, now that place is classy.



So is New Jersey.  What's your point?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2012)

In before the Obama Administration taxes Puerto Rico into oblivion.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> In before the Obama Administration taxes Puerto Rico into oblivion.



Right because you have evidence of this?  Or is this just a shitty hunch?

They already do get taxed to be under the US protectorate.  As a state, they'd just be more entitled to benefits and funding to not make it an armpit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Been to Puerto Rico via ports of call on cruises like 4 times as they always stop there. Place is an armpit. *U.S. needs to annex Bermuda instead*, now that place is classy.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 8, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> In before the Obama Administration taxes Puerto Rico into oblivion.


Because Obama wants to nationalise everything and tax the rich 99.9% on their incomes so the poor can sit around and get hammered and stoned at the same time, right? 


Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> All states are nations in the nation. That's why they're called "states".



I meant they have national identities, Scotland and Quebec have national identities based on their culture, whereas Iowa for example does not.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> I meant they have national identities, Scotland and Quebec have national identities based on their culture, whereas Iowa for example does not.



I'm confused by KnK's statement, because does that mean he doesn't count Alaska and Hawaii?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 8, 2012)

That feeling when half of your family is white. and half is black...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Or how about we change the flag to something that doesn't need to have a fucking star added to it every few decades. It is also one of the few flags people can't accurately draw, so I say we need a new thing in place of stars.



That flag (or at the very least the same flag with slight variations) has represented the USA for hundreds of years. Getting rid of it is not an option. 



EvilMoogle said:


> 51. Puerto Rico
> 52. Guam
> 53. Taiwan .jpg
> 
> /Edit:  I prefer this one for 51:



I like that one better was well.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2012)

So basically this is going to be a helluva hurdle.

They're likely to recount the votes and make sure 100% that the majority want statehood.  Now the POTUS will sign off on it, but it will have to go through the Republican-controlled House before it reaches the Democratically-held Senate.  You'd have to hope, if PR even wants it, that the GOP stops being a fucking stick in the mud over everything or the House can assert enough control over the GOP die-hards that the Senate will also make it happen.

I just don't see the downside in being a state.  I don't care about flag changes because fuckers back in 1949-50 were moaning about the same thing with Hawaii.


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2012)

I approve of this


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 8, 2012)

Annex a place whose flag looks like a red yeti doing "cowboy" style on something with clawed feet and all done behind a privacy shield?


----------



## Bender (Nov 8, 2012)

In CTK and Texas's defense, for all their flaws they're at least not always insistent on taking the longest to count their fucking votes like Florida is. So that deserves them a reprieve.


----------



## Laura (Nov 8, 2012)

Speaking as a foreignor, the US would become more popular internationally if they did take them in.


EvilMoogle said:


> 51. Puerto Rico
> 52. Guam
> 53. Taiwan .jpg
> 
> /Edit:  I prefer this one for 51:


That's a big change, it looks way better.

Lol that flag looks awesome.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 8, 2012)

^ Why do you say that? The US has offered them statehood many times in the past, and they've refused. They're not even sure they have a majority in the vote this time around.


Don't get me wrong, I'm all for it. Only if they truly want it, though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

I doubt the house will pass it.


----------



## Laura (Nov 8, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> ^ Why do you say that? The US has offered them statehood many times in the past, and they've refused. They're not even sure they have a majority in the vote this time around.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for it. Only if they truly want it, though.



Because the international opinion is that the US is rather selfish and uncaring to outsiders. Not all americans, just the ones in charge. 

And I very much doubt that the house will pass it even if the majority of Puerto Rico wanted it.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> I doubt the house will pass it.





Agsrower said:


> Because the international opinion is that the US is rather selfish and uncaring to outsiders. Not all americans, just the ones in charge.
> 
> And I very much doubt that the house will pass it even if the majority of Puerto Rico wanted it.



It'd be very dumb of the House to do that and possibly expose even more acrimonious sentiment from the party that controls it.

Puerto Rico has much to gain from being a state and we get a better grip on immigration of Puerto Ricans to the US, which obviously pales in comparison to Mexico but still.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2012)

would be cool if they do become a state it has been what 60 years since we added a state and a star on the flag.


----------

